# multibit pics



## multibit (Sep 12, 2014)

A few pics of some of our collection

Theraphosa Stirmi female





Grammostola Pulchra female



P.Ornata female





P.Metallica female





---------- Post added 09-13-2014 at 12:55 AM ----------

Aphonopelma sp new river female





Acanthoscurria geniculata female 



Brachypelma auratum female



Ceratogyrus Darlingi female 



Ornithoctonus Aureotibialis female







A Metallica male



Ephebopus cyanognathus female



Cyriocosmus ritae female 



Eucratoscelus pachypus



Chilobrachys sp black satan 



Chilobrachys sp vietnam blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 13, 2014)

Your A. metallica is not a metallica. Metallica have destinct white hair-tips and NO red satea. What you have there seems to be A. velutina (formerly known as "A. sp. "Isla margarhita" if the colors of the pic are correct) - otherwise I'd lable it A. avicularia. Certainly not metallica though, sorry.

Great pics otherwise. Gotta love fimbriatus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info, we brought it as a female,  I checked the moult under microscope and it was obviously a male so being incorrect sp too does not surprise me


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 13, 2014)

multibit said:


> Thanks for the info, we brought it as a female,  I checked the moult under microscope and it was obviously a male so being incorrect sp too does not surprise me


Well, that's too bad. Especially since it's likely an A. avicularia or velutina, but without knowing for sure, you won't be able to breed that T as it would be irresponsible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Sep 13, 2014)

some more pics

Ornithoctoninae sp Malaysia





Pterinochilus murinus female



Lasiodora parahybana female



Sicarius terrosus





Lampropelma Borneo black female



Cyriopagopus sp sulawesi black female



Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran tiger



Phormictopus atrichomatus female



Hysterocrates gigas female



X.Intermedia female 



X.Immanis female



Pamphobeteus sp Costa female



Pamphobeteus sp Antinous Iquitos huge female



Pamphobeteus sp Goliath



Pamphobeteus sp Nigricolor



Pamphobeteus sp Machalla 



Pamphobeteus sp Platyomma



Scolopendra Dehaani

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## multibit (Sep 13, 2014)

poor little guy will have to live rest of his life alone,  well he does have a Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran tiger in the next enclosure to keep him company


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 17, 2014)

You got some awesome Ts, I especially like your collection of pamphobeteus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Sean ,   Pamphobeteus is one of my favourites

---------- Post added 09-18-2014 at 12:43 AM ----------

Pamphobeteus sp. Wuschig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Sep 30, 2014)

Cyriopagopus sp sulawesi black female after recent moult



Pamphobeteus sp nigricolor female



Psalmopoeus pulcher female



Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## multibit (Oct 4, 2014)

xenesthis sp intermedia


----------



## multibit (Oct 24, 2014)

A few close up pics  pics of King Baboon using old 24mm 







OBT





pamphobeteus sp playomma



pamphobeteus sp nigricolor





A. Genic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 25, 2014)

multibit said:


> A few pics



Toss in a coin or something for us to see the relative thickness or size of some of your girls!
I'd love to see your P. antinous.
Your antinous has gained thickness on her legs.

After a while the stirmi seem to gain some leg thickness instead of the same leggy yearly molt.
Thank you for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you   The Antinous is currently our largest terrestrial ,   she was listed as just Antinous when I brought her but Ive been told she looks like Iquitos big black variant . She's a good size too and is very calm now she's settled in 



I think our Stirmi's are just sub adults ?  I'm pleased to hear the legs thicken out after a while, our largest female Stirmi is about 6-6.5 inch and looks very leggy.  The smaller female is about 5 inch ,  I've had them both for 4 months so not sure how often they moult at this size . Both was fresh when I got them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Oct 30, 2014)

Theraphosa apophysis slings





pamphobeteus arana polita

female


male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Nov 7, 2014)

Re-housed female Pamphobeteus sp Antinous Iquitos 






P.Ornata female




xenesthis sp intermedia





AF P.Cambridgei




S.Hardwickei


----------



## multibit (Nov 10, 2014)

Young female Chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan  , she normally legs it into her burrow when I remove enclosure lid so had to take advantage on this rare occasion she stayed in full view      Legs are starting to go much darker now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## multibit (Nov 13, 2014)

female pamphobeteus sp mascara from Benjamin Weber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Dec 4, 2014)

Had this little cute thing arrive today ,  Phidippus regius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Dec 9, 2014)

We got these from Martin Goss , stegodyphus sarasinorum Indian social spiders . Their like packs of mini Hyenas when hunting , really interesting to watch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dizzle (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome! thanks for sharing, prompted me to google search stegodyphus sarasinorum. Found http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v16_n1/JoA_v16_p35.pdf pretty neat. Thanks again for the pics, they are truly fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 9, 2014)

These pictures are stunning! I am especially jealous of your Pampho collection. The phidippus is also amazing, and I really love the Stegodyphus. Quite a collection you have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks guys , the collection continues to grow  

Monocentropus balfouri







S. Hardwickei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Jan 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Jan 13, 2015)

sicarius terrosus






New addition , SAF M.Balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## milky (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful photos and a really great collection.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 14, 2015)

Love the Stegodyphus! Looking forward to getting that species sometime in the future!


----------



## multibit (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## multibit (Jan 16, 2015)

Pamphobeteus sp mascara

before moult 



after moult 



X.Intermedia


----------



## multibit (Feb 1, 2015)

0.1 chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan





fresh moulted 0.1 pamphobeteus nigricolor 

8inch moult



carapace looks much bigger now 



pamphobeteus sp goliath ,  growing fast

female 




unsexed but looking male 



0.1 B.Smithi



T.Apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (Apr 24, 2015)

0.1 Poecilotheria ornata 





0.1 B smithi





0.1 pamphobeteus sp arana polita



0.1 Cyriopagopus sp sumatran tiger









0.1 Cyriopagopus sp Sulawesi black







0.1 grammostola porteri





Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Pterinochilus murinus








Chilobrachys Kaeng Krachan



---------- Post added 04-24-2015 at 08:48 PM ----------

heteropoda davidbowie 









Rhytimna sp rusty red huntsman


----------



## multibit (May 25, 2015)

0.1 Chilobrachys Asian smokey after latest moult 









0.1 P.Pulcher



0.1 hysterocrates gigas







0.1 Pamphobeteus sp nigricolor





0.1 Pelinobius muticus







---------- Post added 05-25-2015 at 11:18 PM ----------

Sicarius Terrosus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 25, 2015)

Love that P. Muticus and H. Gigas, gorgeous Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## multibit (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, surprisingly both the P.Muticus and H.Gigas are quite laid back , nothing like the bad reputations their known for 

---------- Post added 05-31-2015 at 04:43 PM ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4gbjO06EBY


----------

